# Motorhome generator exhaust pipe extension



## oops1 (Jan 15, 2017)

Just got a new to me motorhome and took it to the lease for the first time last night. The smoke alarm and carbon monoxide alarm are pretty old but I replaced the batteries stayed out of it for a while. After about two hours by the campfire.. I heard the alarm going off. Reset it and tried again..same thing so I killed the generator and went without last night. I'm gonna update with new alarms on the next trip but found it odd that even with windows cracked and top vents open..the alarm still went off. Does anyone use an exhaust extension on their generator? Any recommendations for one or should I just replace the alarms and try again? Thanks for any help.


----------



## T-N-T (Jan 15, 2017)

Could be the gerator 
Could be the alarm

I had an co2 alarm go bad once and I just cut the wires to shut it up.  Plug the unit it to shore power to see if the alarm goes off on its own.

You will have to likely fab up something for that bounder to get the exhaust to the top of the roof.  You a smart feller though. Some pipe and a piece of flex pipe will get you on track.

My guess.  New co2 censor will help out.


----------



## oops1 (Jan 15, 2017)

10-4.. Thanks


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jan 15, 2017)

pictures or it didn't happen.


----------



## oops1 (Jan 15, 2017)

NE GA Pappy said:


> pictures or it didn't happen.



Of the camper or the alarms?


----------



## WayneB (Jan 15, 2017)

https://www.amazon.com/Camco-44461-...ds=motorhome+generator+exhaust+pipe+extension

You can DIY something like this pretty easily. I've had em on coaches, and they actually work well.
3x4 gutter downspout also works well in a pinch.


----------



## oops1 (Jan 15, 2017)

WayneB said:


> https://www.amazon.com/Camco-44461-...ds=motorhome+generator+exhaust+pipe+extension
> 
> You can DIY something like this pretty easily. I've had em on coaches, and they actually work well.
> 3x4 gutter downspout also works well in a pinch.



I saw that one prior to posting and thought there had to be a cheaper way to divert the exhaust. I like the gutter idea. Any chance a dryer hose would work? I'm just looking for something to get the fumes away from the camper.


----------



## WayneB (Jan 15, 2017)

dryer hose will work, the aluminized ones. Run straight up to roofline or higher if you can.


----------



## oops1 (Jan 15, 2017)

WayneB said:


> dryer hose will work, the aluminized ones. Run straight up to roofline or higher if you can.



10-4.. I'll give it a shot. Thanks


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jan 17, 2017)

My last motor home would do the same with the generator running. I guess the fumes were coming from the under carriage.


----------



## 660griz (Jan 17, 2017)

Did you open the window on the side with the exhaust? That could do it. 
Before extending exhaust or replacing sensors, make sure you have no exhaust leaks from motor out.


----------



## oops1 (Jan 18, 2017)

660griz said:


> Did you open the window on the side with the exhaust? That could do it.
> Before extending exhaust or replacing sensors, make sure you have no exhaust leaks from motor out.



No I kept that window closed.


----------



## oops1 (Jan 18, 2017)

Lukikus2 said:


> My last motor home would do the same with the generator running. I guess the fumes were coming from the under carriage.



Did you buy an extension or divert it somehow?


----------



## WayneB (Jan 18, 2017)

you would hear an exhaust leak if before the muffler, you may not hear it after.


----------

